# My exhibit for the CPOS show



## tnyr5 (Apr 10, 2015)

I forgot to take the stake off the flower like an idiot. Hope they like it anyway.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2015)

Not bad. Did you enter it for a ribbon?


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 11, 2015)

The foliage on the plant is incredibly well grown, clean and pristine. Nicely done!


----------



## troy (Apr 11, 2015)

Is this a kolopakingii?


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2015)

ha love it. what is the plant?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks guys . That's my Paph temptation from the other thread.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks good to me. I like the mound.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 12, 2015)

I won best display (1-3 plants) and most artistic display in show.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats, Tony -- deserved!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 13, 2015)

Way to go!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 14, 2015)

Well done with one plant. :clap:


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2015)

Wonderful! Congratulations


----------

